# Beauty and Truth



## PoeticBob (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Beauty exists in all of us, regardless of physical attributes. As an FA, I prefer larger women, though I do not feel that I belong to any particular class of society because of this. Yet there is still a stigmatised view of overweight people in our world, the last prejudice is fattism. It really burns me up to think how people suffer because of their physical appearance and the narrow-minded views of others. At least here, we can express ourselves freely, but equality is the ultimate goal for a decent society. Everyone is beautiful in their own way. Forget about conforming, by pleasing yourself you will please others...am I right?


----------



## Artemisia (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree. Maybe it's the New Englander in me, but I ascribe to the "mind your own business" branch of personal philosophy. 

That is, do whatever you like -- love, have sex with, find repulsive, or be indifferent to whomever -- but keep your nose out of my business unless asked, and know when to bow out respectfully regardless. And don't, under any circumstances, threaten or physically force me to conform to what *you* think I should look like, or how/whom I should love or what he/she should look like, on so on. 

So simple.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 30, 2011)

It occurs to me that fat women, thin women, tall women, and short women are all beautiful ... but beautiful _in different ways_. Different types of beauty go in and out of fashion: a hundred years ago the Gibson girl, tall and stately, was in; then came the flapper, small and boyish. And so on. The great aesthetic tragedy of our times, IMO, is that so many people confuse _fashionable_ with _beautiful_: it greatly limits their appreciation of the loveliness that is all around us. :smitten:


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 30, 2011)

PoeticBob said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Beauty exists in all of us, regardless of physical attributes. As an FA, I prefer larger women, though I do not feel that I belong to any particular class of society because of this. Yet there is still a stigmatised view of overweight people in our world, the last prejudice is fattism. It really burns me up to think how people suffer because of their physical appearance and the narrow-minded views of others. At least here, we can express ourselves freely, but equality is the ultimate goal for a decent society. Everyone is beautiful in their own way. Forget about conforming, by pleasing yourself you will please others...am I right?



very well said!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 5, 2011)

I embrace the differences in peoples appearance. It's a part of what makes humans so fascinating to watch. It inspires me as an artist. However, I never let go of the fact that on the inside, we share far more similarities than differences. I embrace both the similarities and differences in humanity. We are all beautiful.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 5, 2011)

Weirdo890 said:


> I embrace the differences in peoples appearance. It's a part of what makes humans so fascinating to watch. It inspires me as an artist. However, I never let go of the fact that on the inside, we share far more similarities than differences. I embrace both the similarities and differences in humanity. We are all beautiful.



YES. I swear, in a few quick moments I can find all sorts of little things about a person's appearance that are cute, beautiful, endearing, etc.

I love "imperfections," and quirks and stuff like that.


----------



## Fox (Apr 9, 2011)

"It takes every kind of people
To make what life's about
Every kind of people
To make the world go 'round."


----------



## herin (Apr 9, 2011)

A good friend of mine likes to say that there are no ugly women. Even if you don't find a certain lady attractive, there is someone that thinks she's the most beautiful thing in the world.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

herin said:


> A good friend of mine likes to say that there are no ugly women. Even if you don't find a certain lady attractive, there is someone that thinks she's the most beautiful thing in the world.



That's a philosophy I can get behind. :happy:


----------



## bigmac (Apr 9, 2011)

herin said:


> A good friend of mine likes to say that there are no ugly women. Even if you don't find a certain lady attractive, there is someone that thinks she's the most beautiful thing in the world.



I'm going to have to disagree -- the world is full of ugly ugly people -- many of who hide behind a pretty exterior. (This applies to both genders.)

Reminds me this old Northern Pikes song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG3ExHB133k


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 14, 2011)

herin said:


> A good friend of mine likes to say that there are no ugly women. Even if you don't find a certain lady attractive, there is someone that thinks she's the most beautiful thing in the world.




i agree with that statement,always have.:happy::bow:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 23, 2011)

We see beauty only where we want to see it, where we fear to see it we see ugliness.

I wish I could remember where I heard that


----------



## MissAshley (Apr 26, 2011)

*Loves*
:bow:


----------

